# Conventions?



## Wet (Mar 23, 2015)

I really like going to conventions, but the only ones I typically go to during the year are Acen (Chicago) and Gencon (Indianapolis).

Does anyone know of any that are really worth traveling to?


----------



## EI 903 (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.bigwowcomicfest.com/

This one in San Jose is great. It's big enough to have great guests, and small enough that it isn't a hellish mass of people like SDCC. Plus it's mostly writer and artist focused, so if you're a comics sperg there's a lot to enjoy.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 23, 2015)

i usually do chiller theatre or monstermania in jersey. if i can secure press credentials i go to the comicons in nyc or philly.


----------



## Picklechu (Mar 23, 2015)

The only conventions I attend are political conventions. I went to Kami-Con (an anime convention) once--not in the sense that I actually attended, but it was being held in the student union building on my university's campus and I needed my Starbucks fix.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 23, 2015)

I used to go to most of the nerd cons in my area because I got in free (lolmedia) but when my job moved me to long-ass shifts Saturday and Sunday I stopped.
It's too much time to miss just to go hang out and stuff.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 25, 2015)

Otakon in Baltimore. Big anime convention, pretty cool.


----------



## John Titor (Mar 26, 2015)

Long time Anime Expo patron. Would love to have a change of scenery but I'm way too busy for other cons. If you never been, I have to warn you that it's pretty crowded.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Mar 26, 2015)

I've never been to the Midwest, so I'm not sure what there is besides Gencon.

Anime Boston and Otakon are great anime conventions, if you come east.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone down with historical miniature wargames?  I used to go to a couple of those when I was a kid.  It's as nerdy as it sounds--you reenact famous battles with miniatures.  The most notable one I went to was Spartacon in Lansing, MI


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Mar 26, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Anyone down with historical miniature wargames?  I used to go to a couple of those when I was a kid.  It's as nerdy as it sounds--you reenact famous battles with miniatures.  The most notable one I went to was Spartacon in Lansing, MI


Never got into it, but I always wanted to try.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 28, 2015)

So, Otakon is July 24 - 26 this year.

I'm going. Anyone else going?


----------



## cheersensei (Jun 28, 2015)

If we make it to a con, it's generally RadCon in Pasco, WA. It's a SciFi/Fantasy type con with a bit of everything in between. It's getting bigger each year, but it's fun.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 29, 2015)

I've only been to one con, which was Ikkicon back in 2013 when it was in Austin. Was a mixed experience. I doubt anyone from here will be there but I'm gonna be going to San Japan in San Antonio this year hopefully.


----------



## Jomadre (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm not down with conventions.  I'm surly and unfriendly most of the time and don't deal well with people I barely know.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 29, 2015)

I've never been to one. A friend models at Supernova and Comic Con so I could prob get free tickets if I asked, but i've never really wanted to go.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 25, 2015)

Spoiler: nude body pillow











Aww yeah, otakon.

Also, I got drunk and argued with my friends about which would win: superman or goku.

Also, my friends had this, and I have no clue what it is:

It's some herbal bullshit from the Dominican Republic. There is no ingredients list and no alcohol levels listed or anything. I suspect it's "medicinal" rum.

Also, if any kiwis want to hang out, let me know. Anyway, brb, time to get blitzed.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 25, 2015)

Got a Sci-Fi convention over here that I go to (almost) every year called Hal-Con. Have plans to go this year too.


----------



## Shiny Marshtomp (Jul 25, 2015)

Morbid Boredom said:


> I've never been to the Midwest, so I'm not sure what there is besides Gencon.
> 
> Anime Boston and Otakon are great anime conventions, if you come east.


I usually go to Anime Boston yearly. It's where I can dress up as an idiot and have fun with my friends, even if I'm not big on anime. I plan to go to Otakon next year.

They're like taking out the food court, though, for the mall next to the convention center AB uses, so a lot of people are upset.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Jul 25, 2015)

A-Kon here in Dallas, TX is pretty good. A bit crowded, though, and ever since they moved hotels due to stupid Homestuck fans, getting around hasn't been as easy. Still, it's pretty fun, and the panels and guests can be entertaining. Dallas also has A-Fest, which is coming up in the next couple months -- I plan on going to that one this year, too. It's smaller than A-Kon, but still sizable and fun. It's also still held at the hotel A-Kon used to be, which gives it extra brownie points in my eyes.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 26, 2015)

^ bathroom at the Baltimore convention center


Shiny Marshtomp said:


> I plan to go to Otakon next year.


Ohhhhhh shit, you gotta let me know about this.


----------



## Rammspieler (Jul 26, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Also, my friends had this, and I have no clue what it is:
> 
> It's some herbal bullshit from the Dominican Republic. There is no ingredients list and no alcohol levels listed or anything. I suspect it's "medicinal" rum.
> 
> Also, if any kiwis want to hang out, let me know. Anyway, brb, time to get blitzed.



Mamajuana! I remember that shit from back home. It's supposed to be an aphrodisiac. They sell it at gas stations and Santeria stores.

Anyway, if I had knowm about Otakon, I would of have gone, if only to hang out with @Meowthkip again and meet the man in the pickle suit. In the meantime, I have no idea when Pittsburgh's con is going down. Just hope it isn't next month or on a day when I have to work.


----------



## Meowthkip (Jul 27, 2015)

Rammspieler said:


> Mamajuana! I remember that shit from back home. It's supposed to be an aphrodisiac. They sell it at gas stations and Santeria stores.
> 
> Anyway, if I had knowm about Otakon, I would of have gone, if only to hang out with @Meowthkip again and meet the man in the pickle suit. In the meantime, I have no idea when Pittsburgh's con is going down. Just hope it isn't next month or on a day when I have to work.



Next year's the last year they're having it at the Baltimore Convention Center, and it could be the last year I show up. Depends on how much fun I have at that next one, maybe.

But yes, I would love to meet some Kiwis at a con.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 27, 2015)

I go to a lot of cons and colossalcon is great. I've also heard good things about Dragon con.


----------



## Surtur (Jul 27, 2015)

Shuu Iwamine said:


> A-Kon here in Dallas, TX is pretty good. A bit crowded, though, and ever since they moved hotels due to stupid Homestuck fans, getting around hasn't been as easy. Still, it's pretty fun, and the panels and guests can be entertaining. Dallas also has A-Fest, which is coming up in the next couple months -- I plan on going to that one this year, too. It's smaller than A-Kon, but still sizable and fun. It's also still held at the hotel A-Kon used to be, which gives it extra brownie points in my eyes.



Wait, what did the Homestuck fans do?


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Jul 27, 2015)

Surtur said:


> Wait, what did the Homestuck fans do?


They thought it was a good idea to jump into the roof pool without washing off their grey body paint. It clogged the filtration system so bad, the hotel had to pay a ridiculous amount of money to have the pool drained, cleaned, and have the filtration system repaired.


----------



## Shiny Marshtomp (Aug 4, 2015)

Since we're talking about conventions, have some stories I've heard of or have experienced myself!



Spoiler: Long



*Anime Boston*
In 2010 (I did not attend that year) a bunch of Hetalia cosplayers (of the Germany character) did a Hitler salute on photo. I wasn't there. The kicker: This was during Passover apparently, and it was near a Holocaust memorial.

In 2012, some shit went down at the "informal dance" (this is the way they sugarcoat the word "rave") - someone had pot, it was overcrowded (fire safety hazard) and some guy was attacking EMTs. I wasn't at the rave. Here's an article about it. Since then they removed the rave forever a lot of people got really upset. Too bad.

In 2013 I was on my laptop in the hotel lobby talking to friends on Steam. There were convention attendees in line to get their hotel rooms, a whole load of them. Suddenly, a REALLY REALLY REALLY HUGE guy comes in from the doors of the Sheraton's front, and sees his REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY HUGE friend in line. He calls out at he top of his lungs his friend's name, forgot what it was. They charge at one another and "glomp" (tackle hug) each other, frightening a few of the anime people and the hotel staff, and knocking over some rope partitions. Some girl yells "THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!"

This year I was dressed as Clover from Payday 2. Some guys complimented me, and I said thanks. I then noticed them talking then looking at me. One of them said "he thinks you're cute." Note Clover is a Payday 2 character. All except one are usually masked. I pointed out they don't know what I look like under this mask, and walked away.

I've seen some cringeworthy stuff sold at the Artist Alley. Things like "Demisexual pride" scarves, or "SJW" "Tumblr famous" buttons and all that. Most of the stuff in the artist alley is usually laminated prints of fan art or buttons, sometimes acrylic charms for phones or whatever.

*Anime Weekend Atlanta*
I only went in 2013 for Touhou shit. People there were decent for the most part, but someone stole some merchandise that was expensive, and during a Q&A with the guests from Japan, an unwashed nerd tried to talk to the Japanese people in broken Japanese. Nobody knew wtf he was saying. He then said his comments in English "YOU GUYS ARE LIKE GODS TO US!" There was also a guy in the Dealer's Room selling Yaoi Nazi bondage gear. Links to a different convention forum but same guy.

*SOE Live (The EverQuest convention)*
You know, the funny thing is, is that I literally had no problem at this convention when I went in 2014. Was mostly older nerds there. The only fedoras I've seen were on middle aged women. The developers also talked to me a lot. Cool people. Not that the other conventions weren't fun, I mean, if I didn't have fun at these things I wouldn't go.

I heard that one year at the EQ con someone shit on a hotel bed, took pictures of it and posted it all over the forums.

*AnimeNEXT*
Oh man.

I wore a cosplay that revealed my midriff. I was a Green Lantern. I was hit on so many times by nerds, like "in brightest day babe" and grabbing my ass and stuff. I was propositioned for sex twice. Some sentient pile of lard dressed as a pony gave my friend's girlfriend a dirty look because she was Lilith the succubus (Morrigan's sister) and she's fit. A few guys took my photo without my permission. It was also overcrowded, but I did get to hang out with my friends and finally met some EQ people I knew for years, so that was nice.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Aug 6, 2015)

The only convention I have been too is Crowda Con in New York. My friends want to go to PAX East but that is going to be tricky with a group of seven, assuming that a majority of us survive the ticket crush. Besides the larger cons, my friends slowly are taking interest in cons that are slightly smaller and local. Two of my friends went to Too Many Games and enjoyed themselves. I'm going with another friend to an upstart convention called "A Video Game Con" in September. Currently, the only con my friends are apprehensive about are smaller comic cons where the primary focus is comics in contract to NYCC's "pop culture tilt (that includes the vidya)". One of these days.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 6, 2015)

Shuu Iwamine said:


> They thought it was a good idea to jump into the roof pool without washing off their grey body paint. It clogged the filtration system so bad, the hotel had to pay a ridiculous amount of money to have the pool drained, cleaned, and have the filtration system repaired.


As if I needed another reason to dislike Homesucks.



Shiny Marshtomp said:


> Since we're talking about conventions, have some stories I've heard of or have experienced myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at Anime Expo a month ago and I was pretty disappointed by Artist Alley there. A lot of the art seems so Tumblr-ish and I'm not even talking about the "muh pronouns" crowd. I guess a lot of the talented people stopped showing up once they got super cool art related jobs. Oh well.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 7, 2015)

I wanted so badly to go to The My Little Pony Fair this year in Chicago, but I didn't have the money. I might go to the big reptile convention near Toronto to see about maybe finding the Tarantula a stud to make a couple dozen babies.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 5, 2015)

Anyone thinking about going to magfest?


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 5, 2015)

I went to my first con ever this year and despite a complete breakdown in communication with the group I was with I had a blast. I really wanna go to some other ones.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Oct 5, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Anyone thinking about going to magfest?


I'd love to but having this year's dates in the middle of a semester.....


----------



## Meowthkip (Oct 5, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Anyone thinking about going to magfest?



I might end up selling stuff there, if all goes according to plan.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 5, 2015)

My roommate was showing me pics from AWA and wtf there was homestuck and all sorts of stupid non-anime shit. What happened to their NO FUCKING KLINGONS (only anime/game costumes) policy?
Do they no long burn Magic cards on sight, too?


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Oct 5, 2015)

Is anyone going to New York Comic Con? I'm there all four days.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 5, 2015)

I was planning to go to Vcon but I couldn't find anyone to go with


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 5, 2015)

I went to a very small, first-year con in my college town. It was very nice and family-friendly and actually didn't have anyone in terrible cosplay. They even had a team of 'Ghostbusters' who visit sick children in the hospital and do charity events. In other words, kind of boring.


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 6, 2015)

One day I'd like to go to a furry con and sell art and sit back and see all the crazy shit that goes down because the antics and bullshit has to be worth the price of admission and a booth alone


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Oct 6, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> http://www.bigwowcomicfest.com/
> 
> This one in San Jose is great. It's big enough to have great guests, and small enough that it isn't a hellish mass of people like SDCC. Plus it's mostly writer and artist focused, so if you're a comics sperg there's a lot to enjoy.


Huh. My friend that's from San Jose and makes it her lifelong mission to go to Fanime every year (an anime convention also in San Jose that takes place during Memorial Day) has never mentioned this despite this being up her alley. Looks neat though.

I don't go to conventions that often but I went to Famine a few times. I had fun. I really want to go to Comic Con one day (both San Diego and New York) but idk when that's gonna be.


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 6, 2015)

I've never been to a convention but a friend of mine asked me if I want to go to Katsucon and I'm totally down for it


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 6, 2015)

Len Kagamoney said:


> I've never been to a convention but a friend of mine asked me if I want to go to Katsucon and I'm totally down for it


Is that a convention dedicated entirely to @KatsuKitty


----------



## Meowthkip (Oct 6, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> Is that a convention dedicated entirely to @KatsuKitty



No, it's an anime convention just outside of DC.

But that'd be interesting.


----------



## Slurms McCorgi (Oct 12, 2015)

For the longest time all Honolulu had was Kawaii Kon and some smaller (and kind of terrible) Homestuck/anime fan gatherings, but now there's more big-name conventions like Hawaii Con and the Amazing Hawaii Comic Con. I've only ever been to KKon...

Anime Matsuri's coming to Honolulu next month! I'm volunteering there for most of the weekend and I'll be in the LARP panel with my school's medieval combat club. None of us knows what to expect but whatever we do, the con's director wants us all in cosplay. I am kind of nervous about it!


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Oct 12, 2015)

clearly what we need is KiwiKon

dress up as your favourite 'cow and join in the fun


----------



## SP 199 (Oct 12, 2015)

Chicken Dippers said:


> clearly what we need is KiwiKon
> 
> dress up as your favourite 'cow and join in the fun


Dibs ADF


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Oct 12, 2015)

dibs on Connor.

I'll buy some new glasses. To be more like Connor, maybe I should write something for the event? Wait, no, better yet, I'll say I will, and turn up with nothing!

I'm a true 'cow!


----------



## Marvin (Jan 17, 2016)

Magfest is coming up.

It's basically four days of getting plastered, wandering around, observing nerds, and playing video games.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jan 17, 2016)

A while back there was New Orleans comic con. I didn't go, but had I've gone, I would've seen Norman fucking Reedus.


----------



## Steamboat_Bill (Jan 17, 2016)

Providence has its own comic con, which is pretty new, but manages to get some really great guests every year.

I've been going since 2012 and I don't regret it; I've had the chance to see a ton of people there. Last time, for example, they had Tom Kenny. The line was incredibly long - a 50 minute wait - but it was worth it, very much worth it. (He will imitate any voice he did for you - for example, Heffer, which he did for me - and apparently I was one of the few people who'd asked him about his role in _Shakes the Clown_.)

I could go on and tell you about how I got Michael Dorn to do his I.M. Weasel voice, how Bob Camp autographed one of my Ren and Stimpy comic books, how Adam West gave me an autograph because he liked me...


----------



## DNJACK (Jan 17, 2016)

By convention, the variable t is used for time.


----------



## nad7155 (Jan 17, 2016)

DNJACK said:


> By convention, the variable t is used for time.



There is a tardfest coming up in Ontario.

You should fit right in.


----------



## DNJACK (Jan 17, 2016)

Parlent-ils français?

C'est ce que je pensais.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2016)

Magfest starts tomorrow.

I'm gonna get wasted all weekend and play video games 'til my eyes bleed.


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Feb 18, 2016)

I hope it's alcohol you're planning on getting wasted on, Marvo.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 18, 2016)

Chicken Dippers said:


> I hope it's alcohol you're planning on getting wasted on, Marvo.


Alcohol and then some.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Feb 18, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Magfest starts tomorrow.
> 
> I'm gonna get wasted all weekend and play video games 'til my eyes bleed.





Chicken Dippers said:


> I hope it's alcohol you're planning on getting wasted on, Marvo.





Marvin said:


> Alcohol and then some.



There are no words for my envy, right now.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 19, 2016)

Meowthkip said:


> I might end up selling stuff there, if all goes according to plan.


I am drank at magfest what is going on


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 19, 2016)

Marvin said:


> I am drank at magfest what is going on



I didn't end up going. I went to Katsucon, though.

I almost feel like giving up selling at conventions, man, it doesn't work out that well for me.


----------



## Megahertz (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a friend who went to the furry convention that got gassed out with chlorine last year, and had a guy who got kicked out for wearing a confederate flag-themed fursuit this year. Furries cant keep themselves out of drama.

I've never been to a major con. But I will, soon. Getting drunk in hotel rooms is very fun.


----------



## Slurms McCorgi (Feb 20, 2016)

Meowthkip said:


> I didn't end up going. I went to Katsucon, though.
> 
> I almost feel like giving up selling at conventions, man, it doesn't work out that well for me.



Come to Comic Con Honolulu! I will buy all your stuff.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 21, 2016)

The last one was a small anime-comic convention and I got to meet Lou Forigno (sp) for the second time. And he flirtatiously winked at me.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 21, 2016)

So I got trashed this weekend with some kiwi people.

I arrived back in Baltimore today and even managed to maintain an upright profile! My wingman did a great job. I didn't even end up in the hospital or get arrested this year!


"Smoking weed on the banks of the potomac" is totally going to be the title of my autobiography.


----------



## dunbrine47 (May 17, 2016)

I'm going to Too Many Games in June.
Also for NYCC, you have to prove you are a true and honest fan and not a dang. dirty. scalper.
http://www.newyorkcomiccon.com/Tickets/NYCC-Ticket-Process-and-Show-News/


----------



## Marvin (Aug 10, 2016)

So otakon's this weekend. Pretty pumped.


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 10, 2016)

Marvin said:


> So otakon's this weekend. Pretty pumped.



Last year in Baltimore, man.

I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 11, 2016)

Meowthkip said:


> Last year in Baltimore, man.
> 
> I'm gonna miss it.


Gay

I'm prepping. Got a bottle of fireball to start with. Might bust out the pickle suit. We'll see how things go.


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 11, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Gay
> 
> I'm prepping. Got a bottle of fireball to start with. Might bust out the pickle suit. We'll see how things go.



I meant, "I'm going to miss it in Baltimore."

I'm going, though I've been scheduled to work Saturday since we're so short-staffed. I hope I can find someone to cover my shift.


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 11, 2016)

I tried going to several conventions but the huge groups of people and loudness of it all just aren't my thing.


----------



## drain (Aug 11, 2016)

And here I'm. Far far away of all those rad conventions. 



fuck my life


----------



## polonium (Aug 11, 2016)

My brother goes to these fucking things all the time, I've never been to one. I got a free ticket to the Good Food & Wine Show this year but I got a migraine and didn't go.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm hitting he two biggest shows in Glasgow, Collectormania and MCM...
Loads of work setting up tables, but great fun weekends, watching the nurds.



Spoiler: Also be selling some trollish tees...!


----------



## Anime Dad (Aug 12, 2016)

Gave up going to Otakon two years ago. It's too hot, smelly, crowded, and overpriced to be fun. There's nothing worth paying $80-100 to see or do there. Cosplaying anything elaborate is pointless when you're going to either vomit from heat stroke or be trampled on an escalator by the unwashed masses.

Katsucon and MAGfest are far superior in every way as far as attendance, venue, and shit to do goes. You don't even need to register at Katsucon to have a blast ghosting con space. Probably going to give Otakon another shot after the move, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 12, 2016)

At Otakon right now. First time being here, surprised to hear that it's moving. Aside from the disgusting heat when you go outside it's not bad.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 12, 2016)

I apply to work at NYC comicon every year but never get hired 

So I drink instead


----------



## polonium (Aug 13, 2016)

I have to imagine, given the types of people who attend these things, that the smell of BO and virginity hanging over the place is absolutely overpowering and detectable for miles around


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 13, 2016)

polonium said:


> I have to imagine, given the types of people who attend these things, that the smell of BO and virginity hanging over the place is absolutely overpowering and detectable for miles around



We went to MAGFest as a group for Channel Awesome one year (that was another CA shit show). We all shared one room (like 10 of us).

I'll let you imagine the smell on your own.


----------



## polonium (Aug 13, 2016)

LordKaT said:


> We went to MAGFest as a group for Channel Awesome one year (that was another CA shit show). We all shared one room (like 10 of us).
> 
> I'll let you imagine the smell on your own.


I stayed in a hotel room with two other dudes and the room stunk. Dudes stink. We all know this.


----------



## Florence (Aug 16, 2016)

Hopefully London Comic Con this October, though I'm going to have to save up for the £150 worth of kits and figures I always end up buying.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Aug 19, 2016)

Have everything set to go to Dragoncon again this year. Still need to try and get into the Marriot someday.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 19, 2016)

Collectormania in Glasgow tomorrow...Table all set...Ready to face the nurds.


----------



## omori (Aug 20, 2016)

I went to AX this past July. Even though I assured my friends that Friday would the least crowded day to go it ended up being shoulder to shoulder packed anyway.

I also need to stop wearing all black when I attend a convention in early July.

I think I'll stick to Comikaze and whatever other small nearby conventions this year.


----------



## Steamboat_Bill (Nov 12, 2016)

Went to the RI Comic Con today. Did any other Kiwis in the area go?

The highlight of the whole thing was probably my visit to Bob Camp's booth, in which I did something I've waited two years for; I got a commission from him - he drew Wilbur Cobb. I also ended up singing "The Lord Loves a Hangin'" and learned a dozen things about _Ren and Stimpy_ that I never would have known.

It was long but it was worth it.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 12, 2016)

Going to Derpycon in New Jersey next weekend. Woefully unprepared for it but considering how the rest of the year has gone, I don't even care anymore.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 12, 2016)

I went to A Video Game Con in New Jersey a few months ago. For anybody who lives in North Jersey and has never gone, make plans for a TBA weekend in September 2017. It's the best up and coming gaming con in the state, IMO.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Nov 12, 2016)

Went to one in Austin once, never again. Someone on the elevator had BO so bad I was sick for a whole day after having to take the same elevator down thirty floors and someone set off a fire extinguisher on our floor at 2am.
Worst first con, ever. 

(As much as I'd like to go to a dieselpunk one, tho.)


----------



## omori (Nov 12, 2016)

Went to Comikaze, now Stan Lee's LA Comic Con last month. As per usual didn't attend any panels but did help my friend maintain his cosplay and wandered around in my own entertaining people. Always fun to act in costume.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 3, 2017)

Anyone going to Otakon in DC next weekend?


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 3, 2017)

Youmacon is this november in Detroit. I don't cosplay at great length for cons, but I am going as a gmod micspammer. Any kiwis in the midwest wanna meet up for that?

P.S.: I will play this at the con:




Praise be to Loud Nigra.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 3, 2017)

been to dragoncon a couple times. might go this year, idunno


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 3, 2017)

DatBepisTho said:


> Went to one in Austin once, never again. Someone on the elevator had BO so bad I was sick for a whole day after having to take the same elevator down thirty floors and someone set off a fire extinguisher on our floor at 2am.
> Worst first con, ever.



That's a pretty standard con experience, actually.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 3, 2017)

I've thought about going to a few fur cons, but I see the shit that goes down at them these days (political shit) and decide to stay away from them.  I've been to two anime cons before, though.  Despite the fact that I don't watch anime that much.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 3, 2017)

Gonna be going to Colossalcon East. May or may not bump into my ex there.


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 4, 2017)

Marvin said:


> Anyone going to Otakon in DC next weekend?



I am. Not in a room, though.

I think I'll be daytripping it.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 4, 2017)

Meowthkip said:


> I am. Not in a room, though.
> 
> I think I'll be daytripping it.


I've got a room. You can crash on my floor if you want.

Also, do you know what happened to my backpack last year? Because I think I lost it at Otakon last year.


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 4, 2017)

Marvin said:


> I've got a room. You can crash on my floor if you want.
> 
> Also, do you know what happened to my backpack last year? Because I think I lost it at Otakon last year.



I don't remember you having one. I suppose it's a possibility you left it at the First Aid.

My friend I'm staying with, the one you met last year, @Sneople Eater II , is the one I'm going with again. We've been going to this con together since 2010 and I don't want to abandon her for a spot on the floor. Unless I can find a room that can take two people, I'll have to politely decline, but I greatly appreciate the offer.

I'm the one that drives and her mom is often working so there's no guarantee she'd have another ride.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 4, 2017)

I've only went to a Comic Con that was held here in Kuwait with my brother, mainly because I wanted to try something different. It was interesting, and I did buy some gaming/comic-related mementos from the event alongside Japanese calligraphy of our names (since they featured not only gaming, comics and anime but traditional Japanese culture), but I don't think I'd go to another convention to be frank.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 5, 2017)

Meowthkip said:


> I don't remember you having one. I suppose it's a possibility you left it at the First Aid.
> 
> My friend I'm staying with, the one you met last year, @Sneople Eater II , is the one I'm going with again. We've been going to this con together since 2010 and I don't want to abandon her for a spot on the floor. Unless I can find a room that can take two people, I'll have to politely decline, but I greatly appreciate the offer.
> 
> I'm the one that drives and her mom is often working so there's no guarantee she'd have another ride.


Oh, I misread this. Yeah, it's just me in my room. I'm just going to be using it as a locker while I'm down there. You're both free to stay. Might be able to get a rollaway bed.

Whatever works for you. I never seem to plan for cons quickly enough in advance.


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 5, 2017)

I used to go a lot... like 4-5 per year. Not much anymore though. I don't even go to the ones in Portland that are like 5 minutes away. My favorites:
Otakon
Katsucon (beautiful scenery & still relatively small compared to the rest of this list)
Sakuracon
Anime Boston
Colossalcon (this one is at a waterpark, it's great! also kind of small)
I don't go to them any more tbh. I've been to more niche cons too.
I've heard really good things about Dragoncon.
I liked New York Comic Con circa 2011-2012 but in recent years I noped out of that and just scalped tickets lol. It got way too crowded. That was about when they started getting rid of all the anime stuff too.
SDCC.. never went, I'd try it once but it seems horrible


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 6, 2017)

Marvin said:


> Oh, I misread this. Yeah, it's just me in my room. I'm just going to be using it as a locker while I'm down there. You're both free to stay. Might be able to get a rollaway bed.
> 
> Whatever works for you. I never seem to plan for cons quickly enough in advance.



My friend is bringing her mom, so I think I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Aug 6, 2017)

I went to this year's AX. Ruined my cosplay taking Cool Pics, but on the bright side I found all the figures I wanted to buy and I got them. I could go to both Sacanimes next year if I wanted but I'll have to see about that


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (Aug 6, 2017)

I've presented several panels which got good feedback and used to go to cons 4+ times a year but I haven't been to one in two years. So many reasons why:

I'm from a small country where anime isn't very popular and most of the cons that actually attracted crowds have closed up shop
The cons that are still running are basically just the same thing every year. the same panels, events, guests etc.
Panels/events are the focus of a con for me because its an opportunity to learn something new but often there's just one or two good ones at a con. When cons are 3+ days filling the rest of the time becomes a problem.
The heavy focus on mainstream series in the scene just annoys me. Getting recommendations on new series is pointless because everyone seems to have only seen Attack on Titan/One Punch Man/One Piece or whatever the flavor of the month is.

I don't have any friends who are interested in anime and I have 0 interest in cosplay. I always went to cons alone (my own fault really)


----------



## Holdek (Aug 6, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> I've only went to a Comic Con that was held here in Kuwait


What was the vibe like?  I assume no scantily clad cosplayers?


----------



## dunbrine47 (Aug 7, 2017)

This past weekend something happened that could be called the dashcon of retrogaming: The Coleco Expo in New Jersey. 
TL;DR: The company who currently owns the Coleco trademark pissed off the homebrew part of the community, tried to have and expo and ended up with this:
https://www.facebook.com/paul.snearowski/posts/1788570141157268
Article with pictures: http://www.gambitmag.com/2017/08/coleco-expo-hilariously-embarrassing-disaster/
Some salt with your fries: https://www.facebook.com/colecovisi...41828.596195503873576/826765087483282/?type=3


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 8, 2017)

I went to a new jersey dental conference for extra credit once. Was pretty lit tbh, apparently you can get cheap opioids there if you know certain people. Dentists know how to party.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Oct 9, 2017)

Found this cosplay while browsing photos from this years NYCC:


Spoiler: Meta AF


----------



## Save Goober (Oct 9, 2017)

dunbrine47 said:


> Found this cosplay while browsing photos from this years NYCC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Meta AF


That's pretty high effort tbh.. katsucon has a gazebo in the convention center that's infamous for everyone taking photos in it because it's very picturesque. There are similar gazebo cosplays and memes


Spoiler: Gazebo


----------



## Meowthkip (Oct 10, 2017)

melty said:


> That's pretty high effort tbh.. katsucon has a gazebo in the convention center that's infamous for everyone taking photos in it because it's very picturesque. There are similar gazebo cosplays and memes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gazebo



Long live the Gazebo.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Oct 15, 2017)

Anybody here ever gone to G-Fest?


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm hoping the Autism Schwarzschild radius is exceeded at one and we have a literal black hole of spergery.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 15, 2017)

I saw this at a convention I was at a couple months ago


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 15, 2017)

We're close. A few more spergs and the Autism Singularity will be formed.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm going to magfest this year. Anyone else going?


----------

